# prendre des personnes en charge



## pejeman

Yo acabo de leer lo siguiente (de hotmail) y creo que básicamente entiendo lo que dice sobre los retirados o jubilados, como decimos en México. Sin embargo no me queda claro en caso de dependencia de quièn, tendrìan que hacerse cargo ¿de qué?, que es justamente el "Prise en charge"

Les retraités, enfin, seront encouragés à s’impliquer dans la vie associative grâce au "passeport pour une retraite active", et pourront organiser leur prise en charge en cas de dépendance avec le "mandat de protection futur".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Aquí se trata de que alguién se ocupe de lo cotidiano del anciano en caso de dependencia física; es decir si la persona mayor no puede valerse por si misma, si necesita una ayuda para hacer la compra, la comida, la limpieza de la casa, el aseo personal...
Se trata de decidir cómo van a afrontar el problema, supongo que tienen elección entre el ingreso en un establecimiento especializado o una ayuda a domicilio.

Esto en caso de que sea lo que GavilánBlanco está buscando. (No vendría mal una frase o un contexto )
No sé cómo traducirlo en español. Quizá "ayuda personalizada/modalidad de ayuda" pero no estoy convencida. Espera otras ideas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Otra dudilla que me plantea el libro que estoy traduciendo. Me pierdo con la frase siguiente:

Le jeune désire s'absenter pour se 'désangoisser' ou être pris en charge pendant un moment.

Quelque idée??? Merci à tous!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dans ce contexte psychologique prendre en charge  signifie que quelqu'un (personnel de santé, éducateur, psychologue etc...) s'occupera de lui pendant quelque temps.
_El joven desea ausentarse para "desangustiarse" o para *ser atendido* por un momento.
Bonsoir
_


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Eso es lo que yo buscaba!

Merci, Gurb!


----------



## Erial

Hola!
En un texto médico he encontrado varias veces esta expresión o locución:

"(...) parmi les patients pris en charge pour syndrome dépressif, (...)"
"(...) pour amérioler la prise en charge de la dépression (...)"
"Tableay I: Algorithme de prise en charge"

Sé que se refiere al cuidado del paciente o la enfermedad, de su tratamiento, pero no encuentro una expresión exacta en español para traducirlo, por lo menos en lo que se refiere al lenguaje médico.
Mis propuestas son:
"entre los pacientes tratados por síndrome depresivo"
"para mejorar el cuidado de la depresión"
"tabla I: algoritmo de cuidado de la depresión"

Sabe alguien como quedaría mejor o si conoce como se dice exactamente eso en el lenguaje médico?

Gracias!


----------



## ELENA9968

Hola a todos,

Tengo algun que otro problema para : 

"une invitation et prise en charge d'amis ou parents"

"una invitación y ............... de amigos o padres"

Está claro que es "hacerse responsable de" pero traducir "prise en charge" tal cual me resulta imposible. ¿Alguna sugerencia de como darle la vuelta a la frase para que quede bien? 

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Elena:

Todo depende del contexto. ¿De qué hablan?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ELENA9968

Hola Gevy,

Se trata de una lista de documentos que hay que presentar para la solicitud de un visado de residente temporal en Canadá. Espero que esto ayude.


----------



## plemy

claro que ayuda. intento:
una invitación y un compromiso de hacerse cargo/responsable por parte de amigos o parientes


----------



## ELENA9968

me suena bien... muchas gracias.


----------



## crisis

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Creeis que hay un sinonimo en espanol de "prise en charge". Que incluya alojamiento, manutencion, beca...

gracias


----------



## crisis

siento las faltas de ortografia , pero estoy en un ordenador frances y no se utilizar ni los acentos, ni nada


----------



## amateur65

¿te viene bien el término "custodia"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Creeis que hay un sinonimo en espanol de "prise en charge". Que incluya alojamiento, manutencion, beca...


 Hola:
Ver el post de plemy: "prise en charge" = "hacerse cargo"...


----------



## white_ray

Hola a todos,
Estoy intentando transmitir la idea de "prendre en charge" al español en la siguiente frase :

 Nous prenons en charge: Groupes, particuliers, hommes d'affaires, enfants, personnes âgées, etc.
 Nos encargamos de/Nos hacemos cargo de: Grupos, particulares, hombres de negocios, niños, personas de tercera edad, etc.

Contexto: Creación de un folleto publicitario para una empresa de transportes.
¿Les parece bien? Les agradecería cualquier sugestión o reformulación! 
wr


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola White Ray,

En los folletos publicitarios de agencias de viaje he visto ambas opciones (predominando la primera). También he visto "trabajamos con", aunque esta última es menos literal.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo lo dejaría en "transporte (personalizado) de grupos, particulares, hombres de negocios, niños, personas mayores, etc.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes usar el verbo* atender a*: _dedicar alguien su actividad al cuidado de alguien o de cierta cosa_ (MM).
Atendemos al transporte de...


----------



## white_ray

¡Muchas gracias a todos por sus valiosas sugestiones! 

Como se trata de una traducción en 5 lenguas me gustaría dejarlo parecido, aun que bien adaptado a cada idioma. 

Creo que lo dejaré ‘Nos encargamos de’ aun que la sugerencia de Gurb me agrada bastante, pues es lo que había escogido antes.
**** Una pregunta por hilo. Martine (Mod...)
wr


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Tina, ¿no se dice ‘personas de tercera edad? ¿Y ‘ancianos’? Tiene que ser un término respetuoso como entienden.


Hola:
"Nos encargamos de" no suele utilizarse para personas, se dice por ejemplo: "nos encargamos de su mudanza, de la reparación de su coche,..."
Pienso que iría mucho mejor "*atender,* como indica GURB": atendemos a grupos, particulares,.... como también se dice "atención al público".
**** Respuesta a pregunta borrada. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## MATRAD

Quisiera mencionar que hay otro contexto muy importante para la expresion "prise en charge", en caso de médicos se traduciría como "manejo de paciente"...
POR EJEMPLO:
Chez cet homme intelligent, la difficulté à intégrer le diagnostic d’une maladie _chronique_, qui ne peut « guérir » et qui implique un traitement contraignant,​ 
pose un problème difficile mais classique de prise en charge.​

En el caso de este hombre inteligente, la dificultad de asimilar el diagnóstico de una enfermedad crónica, que no puede ser “curada” e implica un tratamiento demasiado riguroso, presenta un problema difícil pero clásico en el manejo de estos pacientes.​

Espero les sirva, especialmente para la duda de ERIAL. ("manejo" de la depresión...)​ 
Saludos, )​


----------



## Danielo

MATRAD said:


> Quisiera mencionar que hay otro contexto muy importante para la expresion "prise en charge", en caso de médicos se traduciría como "manejo de paciente"...


 
"manejo de pacientes" me parece que puede dar a entender una cierta manipulación de los mismos. Me parece más adecuado utilizar "atención / asistencia a pacientes"



> "(...) parmi les patients pris en charge pour syndrome dépressif, (...)"
> "(...) pour amérioler la prise en charge de la dépression (...)"
> "Tableay I: Algorithme de prise en charge"


 
Entre los pacientes atendidos por síndrome depresivo
Para mejorar el tratamiento de la depresión
Tabla 1: Algoritmo del sistema asistencial

Saludos/Salutations


----------



## MATRAD

Merci Danielo,
Interesante tu punto, no lo había visto así.  Pero quisiera mencionar que aquí en México, ese término es el que usan generalmente los mismos galenos cuando atienden o tratan a un paciente.  Tu comentario nos enriquece y nos ofrece más alternativas.


----------



## renatapatry

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
*​
Bonjour!

Alguien me puede decir, por favor, ¿qué significa "*prendre en charge quelqu'un*"? El contexto es el siguiente: "_L'avantage, je crois, pour moi, dans ce métier_ [avocate], _ce serait de *prendre en charge quelqu'un*_." ¿A qué se refiere?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Paquita

En los mensajes anteriores al tuyo en este hilo al que lo he unido, podrás leer varios sentidos y traducciones en distintos contextos. Lo veo también con la idea de atender, hacerse responsable de..


----------

